

Y Combinator submitted a regulatory filing for a new venture fund - bpolania
http://venturebeat.com/2015/06/16/y-combinator-has-established-a-venture-capital-fund/?utm_medium=email&utm_source=cb_daily&utm_campaign=email

======
thomasrossi
That's very interesting, I would be curious to know on average how much their
seeds have returned so far, is the "1 startup out of 10 is a success" valid
also for Y-combinator?

~~~
bpolania
They've published some numbers in the past
([http://tcrn.ch/1d1iB8Y](http://tcrn.ch/1d1iB8Y)) but this new move could be
because they think they are missing from not being involved in later stages of
rgeir own startups and those that weren't not accelerated by them.

